# Hurricane Lake 03/09/15



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I couldn't stand it anymore.....I have had my new sled fer over a month and have not fished outta her yet!!!! I was getting ready to go this AM and it started raining! WHAT!!!! The weather was suppose to be clear until this evening!!! Dern you Meg Mcnamara Well I watched a little TV then it cleared up so I loaded up to hit Hurricane fer a couple hours!!! I launched and threw all different color worms and had 1 hit but it spit the worm. There were beds everywhere but they were vacant. I saw quite a few small bass just swimming around (probably the boys waiting fer the gurls). I could not get a bass on a worm so I switched to a split shad crank.....I had good luck w/ it at Open Pond so I decided to try it. I started out with a nice little dink....
















The next one hit real hard and even took a little drag!!!! It was the best one fer today!!! I then chunked my lure into a tree and had a fun time trying to get it out!!! Ended up standing on a root ball of a tree and used a paddle to knock it out....Then to my surprise I was standing in an ant bed!!!!!! Wow that was fun!!!:001_huh::yes:















As I was hitting up some shoreline, I was surprised fer this little guy to hit the split shad too....I reckon he was hungry!!!









Only was on the water about 2.5 hours so at least I broke in the new sled and had a little fun!!! I was also playing with my GPS/FF and checking out all the goodies it does. I will probably never figure it completely out!


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice bass...I like the looks of that lure. Who makes it?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

barefoot said:


> Nice bass...I like the looks of that lure. Who makes it?


I believe it's a Rapala....looks to me like crawfish colors. Definitely looking fer some more since that's my only 1 ....


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

good fish for hurricane, haven't been there in forever...


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

nice....thx for the great pics of fish and lure!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good ones ! Must have been one mean little blue gill.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice catch, congrats


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I fished Hurricane a few weeks ago. First time in about 15 years. It's a beautiful lake and I can see why it is so popular for fishing and camping. 
Got a report this week that some huge bass were caught at Lake Victor, a state lake in Holmes County.


----------

